# Water in Driver side footwell??



## shane2507 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,
I have a mrk 2 TT - just had a huge issue with water in the driver footwell and rear footwell on drivers side. Tried everythign - garage seemed to think it was leaves blocking the water passages hence getting into the car - since removed and still soaking. Tried silica gel internally - water just comes back.
Left car with teh garage again this week .. has anyone experienced this before? The issue is huge given the damp and effect on the car in general.
Any suggestions???
Thanks


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi. I've been struggling with the same issue for some time now.

tips: 
-drain underneath the windshield(seems like you've unblocked these already)
-AC drain pipe. Could be disconnected. It's placed under the center console somewhere. I haven't checked mine. 
-Remove door panels and check all seals. I used sillicone on every single hole behind the door panel+around speaker and the big panel+the two holes at the bottom of the door with rubber grommits(used to adjust the window I have heard) Do NOT block the bottom drain holes!! These two holes i blocked are higher up under the door. (New seals and plugs etc is recommended instead of sillicone. I did it the easy cheap way.

Water leak is NOT good!! Get it dried up immediatly, or else it will condens all over the place and ruin things like the amp and interior lights. check areound the battery in the boot that you don't have an ocean there(I did).

I currently have removed the trim on the door sill and placed some toiletpaper there to see if it leaks in over the door sill. So far it is dry. No signs of wet carpet yet either.


----------



## shane2507 (Feb 4, 2014)

That is really helpful - thanks a lot.
I have put this in with a garage - but wanted to see if anyone else had experienced similar problems with the TT. Tried everything to clear it up with no success. 
I will use these points to address with the garage as the first action - removal of leaves from water channels didnt really help or solve anything.
Thanks


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Had exact same thing.

The seal in the rear drivers side window was letting in water which was running down into both drivers side foot wells.


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes this is a nasty one i hope you get a solution very soon.

Please let us know.


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

i have the same problem with mine, with all this recent rain i have managed to fill george the wet vac 3 times over!

got 2 dehumidifiers in over night and the search begins in the morning!


----------



## fishbag2 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have exactly the same problem with my TT 3.2 V6 Coupe. The passenger side flooded a year or so ago and that was a perished seal around the loudspeaker in the door and easily fixed. I now have a problem with the drivers side which is proving harder to trace. Audi have the car at the moment and are struggling to find the source of the water. The door seal seems OK but water seems to be coming in under the dash. They are making noises about the windscreen seal which will be horrendously expensive to fix. So far I am in for £400 labour and no end in sight so any results you guys may have in trying to find the problem with your cars may be a help to me.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

fishbag2 said:


> I have exactly the same problem with my TT 3.2 V6 Coupe. The passenger side flooded a year or so ago and that was a perished seal around the loudspeaker in the door and easily fixed. I now have a problem with the drivers side which is proving harder to trace. Audi have the car at the moment and are struggling to find the source of the water. The door seal seems OK but water seems to be coming in under the dash. They are making noises about the windscreen seal which will be horrendously expensive to fix. So far I am in for £400 labour and no end in sight so any results you guys may have in trying to find the problem with your cars may be a help to me.


Tip on how to check front window seal for leaks:
Spray soapy water on the outside around the window seal.
Use compressed air on the inside of the window(not compressed air on a can). If there is a leak the soapy water will bubble.
I've seen a video on youtube.

Edit: found the video.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Also some tips about possible leaking seals in the front in this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=184059&start=15


----------



## fishbag2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shane2507, Did you manage to solve the water problem with your Audi? I am having similar trouble and would appreciate an update on your car.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

fishbag2 said:


> Shane2507, Did you manage to solve the water problem with your Audi? I am having similar trouble and would appreciate an update on your car.


Read this thread: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=184059&start=15
I've had a leak for a long time. Wet carpet behind the seats. Mostly on the right side.
I did confirm a leak from the right side window, but not 100% sure if rain water comes in there.

I've sealed the side window, inside of the door and under the windshield. So far my carpet is DRY! Hopefully it stays dry.
All explained with pics in the thread.


----------

